# relaoding ammo vs cheap bulk ammo



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello fellow Preppers,

I have some friends that are into reloading ammo. They want me to get into it but I don't have the supplies or knowledge. 

What's better for prepping for SHTF scenarios buying supplies/learning how to reload ammo or just buying a bunch of bulk cheap ammo?

All the guns I own are in a caliber that I can get Tula ammo or cheap bulk ammo for I have 7.62x39, 308, 223, 9mm, 22 long rifle, 380 acp and 20 gauge shotgun.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> What's better for prepping for SHTF scenarios buying supplies/learning how to reload ammo or just buying a bunch of bulk cheap ammo?
> All the guns I own are in a caliber that I can get Tula ammo or cheap bulk ammo for I have 7.62x39, 308, 223, 9mm, 22 long rifle, 380 acp and 20 gauge shotgun.


Oh I love simple questions, if you life depends on it do you use a parachute from a 2nd hand store, or do you buy something you can trust?

Use cheap ammo for target practice, and your best to defend the BOL, perhaps stockpile both in case you run out, you should also practice with some of the quality ammo so you know how it shoots. Make Sense?

*Rancher*


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- Hard to say because, as you note, most of your guns use ammo that is widely available at bulk rates...

- One advantage to reloading is that it does lend versatility to the stockpile. You never know ahead of time what you're going to need the most of in the future, and what (if anything) is going to be available. I know one powder that can be used to reload all three of you centerfire rifles. (It's only ideal for one, but okay in all three.) One powder that will work in both your pistols and your shotgun. There are bullets that will suffice in two of your three rifles. Your pistols could also share a bullet stockpile or mold... 

- It'd be a shame to have a huge stock of loaded ammo for a gun that broke or got lost while the ammo for the guns you're actually using runs out.


.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The good thing about reloading is it detaches you from industry flucuations for prices and availability - regardless who is in the White House, crazy things can always happen and jack you up.

It will take a while for the initial investment to pay itself off, depending on what you use, Id say that reloading .223 and 9mm are a no-brainer...I can do 9mm for about $65-72/1000rd and .223 for around $120/1000, depending on supplies.

With all of your calibers it will strain your wallet supplying them, so pick one or 2 only

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I see no harm in doing both. Lee has a very good starter kit. If you're a cheap bastard like me one can reload 9mm for about the same cost as 22lr. Get some bullet molds learn to cast your own. One advantage to reloading is you have better QC over the final product and tailor loads to your guns. It's time consuming but an interesting way to learn about ballistics.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

You have got some good advice from several already, . . . let me add one tidbit.

IF, . . . and I say IF, . . . the SHTF, . . . what you have then WILL be your stockpile, . . . and however it performs, will be the best you have.

Buying commercial ammo is somewhat of a crap shoot, . . . and the closer you get to the cheap end of the spectrum, . . . the worse it gets. I know one professional shooter who sends to the mfg's for a sample of their new lot #. He then shoots it, . . . and based on that performance, . . . gets another lot # sample, . . . or buys a huge bunch of this lot # if it is good.

We will not have that opportunity after the stuff HTF, . . . but if we have components, . . . and have pre tested different concoctions of those components, . . . we can very well predict our capabilities.

I have a rifle that with good quality ammo (or good reloads) can take out a 1 gallon milk jug at 400 to 600 yards. That cannot be done with cheap ammo, . . . on a predictable basis. 

As Groucho Marx used to say: "You bet your life", . . . and when the stuff HTF, . . . that is where we will all be.

I personally hope and pray all will be well and no problems arise, . . . but if I have to take out a problem at 400 or 600 yards, . . . I want to be able to do it, . . . without question, . . . and cheap ammo just simply will not do that.

Your call, . . . your choice, . . . just remember "You bet your life".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> Hello fellow Preppers,
> 
> I have some friends that are into reloading ammo. They want me to get into it but I don't have the supplies or knowledge.
> 
> ...


The way you're asking this question makes me think that reloading may not be for you. First you are not going to save money if you count your time because reloading is time consuming especially 5.56/223. Second you would have to reload thousands of rounds before you will see any return on your investment. And last you can't reload 22 long rifle.

As for reloading ammo vs cheap for me there are no comparison between my reloads and the cheap crap you mention. I've had more failures shooting Tula then I ever had with my reloads. In fact I've never had a misfire with my reloads but I have had several with Tula and Wolf brands of ammo.

If you are not an active shooter and you are only buying ammo to prep then just keep buying bulk ammo and spend your money and time on other preps.

But if you think you would enjoy reloading the by all means do it. Because I find it enjoyable and gratifying to reload and shoot my own ammo. But just remember reloading is more about your time then saving money.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Flexibility....reloading gives you an additional source for ammo. Most of the ammo I have for my weapons has been loaded by me, and I can see a definite difference in performance between my rounds and commercial ones, especially the cheaper commercial ones. Plus I just enjoy reloading ammo. 

My point is, give yourself the option to go with both.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As a long term reloaded I'd have to agree with most of the previous posts, your calibers are fairly inexpensive to buy in bulk and not with the time it tales to reload. 
If you had an expensive shell like the 7mm then reloading makes sense.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sounds like you are just getting started - don't start going off in every direction at the same time and neglect them all .... 

reloading cartridges isn't just something you plunk $$$ down on and you're ready to go - that'll take time to get properly equipped and plenty of knowledge & practice ...

when you get ready to start reloading - start with shotshells - only if you intend to practice - don't start thinking about re-loads for your defense ... that comes later when you're waist high in the crap ...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would at least learn how to reload. It's another skill set that EVERY firearm owner should know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess I will be the Lone Ranger on the other end of the spectrum. I do not have much excess time so I buy bulk and store. With a house and barn storage is not a big issue. SKS and AK 47 types digest virtually anything. Sealed tins keep well. I would suggest buying a small amount of any ammo you intend to buy and make sure it works reliably in your firearms prior to buying in bulk. Over time I have inexpensive for practice and some better performers for SHTF. The issue becomes how much to have on hand. Even if you reload, will you be resupplied during SHTF or will you have enough components available to manufacture to meet your needs. You will still require stock piles. Time vs money and can you do better quality control? For me the answer is buy manufactured ammo.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I would at least learn how to reload. It's another skill set that EVERY firearm owner should know.


$37 plus dies and and he can learn how to hand load.
Lee Breech Lock Hand Press

But as I said earlier unless the OP is shooting a lot of high dollar shells reloading probably isn't worth the time and effort.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

During the recent ammo shortages, there were also shortages in reloading components. Especially primers. That said, I really didn't have much trouble getting what I needed to reload and keep shooting. You can keep 1000 extra primers in stock for about $30. I vote for reloading assuming you are interested and willing to invest the time and $.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Learning to reload is time well spent.
If your friends reload, ask them to show you how.
Someday you may not have access to cheap ammo.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

tango said:


> Learning to reload is time well spent.
> If your friends reload, ask them to show you how.
> Someday you may not have access to cheap ammo.


If they are serious re-loaders they probably have extra units they will loan you or sell you. Just ask then you can try before you stock up on your own supplies.

al


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have what I consider a reasonable inventory of the calibers I own. I also have all the equipment 
and supplies necessary to reload. I only reload a couple of hundred rounds or each per year, just 
to stay in practice and make sure the equipment is in good shape and check my loads. Otherwise 
everything is for SHTF.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Use your friends equipment to learn on and make some loads for your firearms. 

See how it shoots compared to cheapo stuff and how much you enjoy the hobby.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Bullets, primers, and powder, stored properly, will last for many years.
The basic reloading setup cost a couple hundred bucks.
It is all a one time cost, if done correctly.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

tango said:


> Bullets, primers, and powder, stored properly, will last for many years.
> The basic reloading setup cost a couple hundred bucks.
> It is all a one time cost, if done correctly.


Yep and your setup will last for generations. I would start with the Lee Kit and Dies for one caliber first.

Q: "How much did your new rifle cost?"

A: " Don't know yet, I haven't priced 30K rounds of Ammo, or spare barrels and parts yet."

Point: Get the means to reload your own ammo and smith your weapons yourself; because their original cost is just the beginning.


----------



## dexleo2 (Jan 22, 2017)

My opinion would be to do both, I have the same calibers plus a 300 win mag and 338 Lapua Magnum and these two calibers are why I got into reloading. I now reload all the calibers I own. I think reloading and having control over the quality of your ammo is super important. I chronograph all my ammo and reloads to match to the caliber so I can be as accurate as possible because as stated in some earlier post if I have to take a shot at 700+ yards I want to know my ammo is up to the task. Plus I shot long range competitions so I guess I'm a little bias but I think its a good skill to have and having the ability to match your ammo to your gun will make you a better marksman but again I may be a little bias... LOL


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Learning how to reload could be a good skill to learn. It would be nice for my 308 because ammo is more expensive than 7.62x39 and 223. I'm going to think about it more.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Learning how to reload could be a good skill to learn. It would be nice for my 308 because ammo is more expensive than 7.62x39 and 223. I'm going to think about it more.


.380 is a round that is financially justifiable for reloading. For that reason I load it but 9mm or .223 are not enough savings to justify reloading in my opinion.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is my .02. I think everyone should reload. I have been doing it over 50 years. It is a great way to relax and save money. I reload for 9 different calibers. If you really want to save, learn to cast your own bullets and powder coat them. I can reload 9mm for 3.00 a box and 223 for 1.20 a box, and again great relaxation. I have started teaching my eight year old grandson how to do it and he loves it.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Reloading is great knowledge to have, and your rounds are generally much more accurate.
But you want ammo you can count on if the SHTF. I'm sticking with reloading.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I reload because I enjoy the quiet time. I'm doubt that I have saved more than a few bucks (except on my 300 wsm), but I am stacking it high and deep.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

John Galt said:


> .380 is a round that is financially justifiable for reloading. For that reason I load it but 9mm or .223 are not enough savings to justify reloading in my opinion.


I would agree somewhat with .223 due to the time/steps to reload it but I still reload 5.56/223. But with 9mm I strongly disagree I can reload 9mm for about $3/box of 50 and it takes me about 10 minutes or less with my Dillon. It takes me 10 min to go the shore and the cheapest I can find 9mm here is $12/box of 50 and that's steel.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The key to cheap bulk ammo is a progressive and a lot of bulk comps...for a 650 with a Case and Bullet feeder setup for one caliber its like a 2K investment with a tumbler/seperator sure but that pays off quick.

Same for comps...I buy primers 25K at a time (Ginex), 6k or 20k bullets at a time (RMR) and cases are super cheap...powder I do 16lbs of Universal all from Grafs...thats about 2K in supplies but will last me quite a bit

For BS bulk ammo you can do 1000rd of Tula for $150+S/H
Midrange plinker ammo like Blazer or WWB for $200+S/H
Then "good" 9mm ammo thats accurate enough like Lawman or Sig is running $250+S/H...if youre buying local swap S/H for sales tax which is 7.5% in Columbus...not a good look

I can do 124gr FMJ 9mm that is accurate as I need it to be for about $72/1000 with the comps I listed...filling up 10 pickup tubes, and keeping the bullet and case feeder fed on my Dillon isnt much effort...all together itll take me maybe 30 minutes to do

I will still need to load a bit to get a good ROI but I can rest easy knowing I can load for almost 60% less than 1K bulk packs, and have much more accurate and consitent ammo.

And for rifle...when I had a lot of 556 I wouldnt even prep them...no trimming or neck resizing, just spat em out my 1050, some had issues chambering but for $112/1K versus $350/1K im fine with doing that

Just my $.02

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------

